# Respuesta mas potente y nitida en bajos



## QUIEROUNTESTER (Ene 6, 2018)

Buenas areneros vengo a consultarles algo, estoy por comprar un equipo potente para mi casa y tengo dos opciones 
1- 4 woofer de 12 pulgadas de 250w rms
2- 2 woofers de 18 pulgadas de 500w rms 

Cual de las dos opciones  creen que me brindaria mejor sonido ? ...


----------



## malesi (Ene 6, 2018)

¿Crees que sacarás partido con cualquiera de las opciones?
Para una casa me parece pasarse, para quitar el polvo con los graves esta bien jeje.
En serio me parece un exceso.
Solo es mi opinión.

Un saludo


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ene 6, 2018)

casi casi es la misma potencia,  pero  debes tomar en cuenta con que amplificadores cuentas,  y ademas lo còmo que seria moverlos  si asi lo requieres.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 6, 2018)

Pues salvo que vivas en la Casa Rosada te sobra equipo en ambos casos................
Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 6, 2018)

Hola. Puedes usar el winISD para simular las dos alternativas y verificar como es el comportamiento en cada caso. 

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2018)

Los datos que estas aportando incluyendo el el color de camisa que usaste el 1° de setiembre de 2015 *NO* sirven para nada.
Para conocer el nivel de SPL total es necesario conocer el nivel de SPL de cada transductor y el rendimiento (Tipo) de caja donde los vas a colocar.

Dar una apreciación sobre la calidad de sonido es todavía mas difícil, rondando lo imposible.

¿ Marca de transductores ?
¿ Modelo de transductores ?
¿ Tipo de caja que vas a emplear ?


----------



## alaraune (Ene 6, 2018)

Hola, la respuesta es 4 woofers de 12".  Bien alimentados y en cajas bien diseñadas, sonarán más que dos 18".  La razón es por que mueven más mas de aire; 4 woofers de 12" es igual a 48", os woofers de 18" son 36".
En mi opinión.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 6, 2018)

Para tu casa?, como te dijeron aparte de desenpolvar los muebles, podes generar algunas rajaduras en las paredes, sin contar las molestias a los vecinos que te puede traer problemas económicos, el oído humano no es apto para oír a esas potencias,   posiblemente rompas algún vidrio y probablemente debas utilizar audífono en forma permanente... es demasiado imnecesariamente.
Con amplificador bueno de unos 5W por canal, en una habitación puesto al máximo no escucharás el celular, ni el fijo y no podras escuchar que te dicen.
Para que tengas ideas, un TV puesto al máximo no deja hablar ni oir y que potencia crees que tienen


----------



## angelwind (Ene 17, 2018)

alaraune dijo:


> Hola, la respuesta es 4 woofers de 12".  Bien alimentados y en cajas bien diseñadas, sonarán más que dos 18".  La razón es por que mueven más mas de aire; 4 woofers de 12" es igual a 48", os woofers de 18" son 36".
> En mi opinión.


Al margen de toda consideración electroacústica, necesitás una urgente revisión de geometría básica.
Vamos a suponer que los parlante presentan una superficie plana y no cónica para simplificar el ejemplo...
Un parlante de 12" de diámetro tiene una superficie de 113"cuadradas (Pi x r2) 
Uno de 18" 254" cuadradas
4 x 113 = 452
2 x 254 = 508
La respuesta está a la vista....

Saludos


----------

